# The Venn Diagram of Irrational Nonsense



## drsiebenmal (Oct 20, 2013)

Από εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Oct 20, 2013)

Υπάρχει εκεί και η εκδοχή με την πέμπτη κατηγορία, τις θεωρίες συνωμοσίας. Να επαναλάβω τη λέξη για να εντυπωθεί η ορθογραφία: *συνωμοσίας*. 

Βλέπω επίσης ότι στήνονται και μεταφράσεις. Μμμ...

Κυρίως όμως θέλω να σε ευχαριστήσω, γιατί ο τόπος φαίνεται να έχει ψωμί.


----------



## Earion (Oct 20, 2013)

Ε, χμ, έχω μια μικρή αντίρρηση για το βελονισμό.


----------



## Themis (Oct 20, 2013)

Earion said:


> Ε, χμ, έχω μια μικρή αντίρρηση για το βελονισμό.


Εγώ έχω μεγάλη αντίρρηση. Και για τον βελονισμό (που γνωρίζω) και για την αγιουρβέδα (που δεν γνωρίζω). Θεραπευτικές πρακτικές χιλιετιών κατατάσσονται στην irrational nonsense, εν ονόματι τίνος; Της δυτικής ιατρικής, που πάτησε πάνω στην ιδιωτικοποίηση της αντίστοιχης πρακτικής χιλιετιών στη Δύση; Εμένα πάντως ο βελονισμός κυριολεκτικά με έσωσε από ένα χρόνιο πρόβλημα τενοντίτιδας, λίγο πριν η μη-irrational-nonsense ιατρική με ξαποστείλει συνοδευόμενο αδιαλείπτως από την τενοντίτιδά μου.


----------



## Earion (Oct 20, 2013)

Για να μην παρεξηγηθώ, δεν υπερασπίζομαι συνολικά τις θεωρίες που θεμελιώνουν το βελονισμό, ούτε την όποια κι όποια χρήση του (γιατί κι εδώ, όπως παντού, γίνεται κατάχρηση κι εκμετάλλευση), μπορώ όμως να βεβαιώσω για την αποτελεσματικότητά του σε συγκεκριμένες περιπτώσεις.


----------



## nickel (Oct 21, 2013)

Για να μην παρεξηγηθεί και ο συντάκτης του διαγράμματος, όπως φαίνεται και από τις κάρτες εδώ:

Acupuncture: [...] Efficacy: No high quality evidence to suggest it is any more effective than a placebo for all conditions except perhaps pain and nausea.
http://crispian-jago.blogspot.gr/2009/07/celebrity-quack-trumps.html

Παρόμοιες επιφυλάξεις διαβάζουμε και στη Wikipedia:

*Effectiveness*
Acupuncture is effective for some but not all conditions. Its effects may be due to placebo. Evidence for the treatment of psychological conditions other than pain is equivocal. Acupuncture appears to be most effective in symptomatic control of pain and nausea. There is general agreement that acupuncture is safe when administered by well-trained practitioners using sterile needles.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acupuncture#Effectiveness

Επομένως, δεν αποκλείεται να ήταν ευεργετική η βελονοθεραπεία στη δική σας περίπτωση, αλλά να ανήκει και στην κατηγορία Quackery σε πολλές άλλες περιπτώσεις.


----------



## cougr (Oct 21, 2013)

nickel said:


> ....Acupuncture: [...] Efficacy: No high quality evidence to suggest it is any more effective than a placebo for all conditions except perhaps pain and nausea.
> http://crispian-jago.blogspot.gr/2009/07/celebrity-quack-trumps.html......



Χμμ....μου φαίνεται ότι κάποιος μας παραπλανά.

In an official report, Acupuncture: Review and Analysis of Reports on Controlled Clinical Trials, the WHO (WHO) has listed the following symptoms, diseases and conditions that have been shown through controlled trials to be treated effectively by acupuncture:

low back pain
neck pain
sciatica
tennis elbow
knee pain
periarthritis of the shoulder
sprains
facial pain (including craniomandibular disorders)
headache
dental pain
tempromandibular (TMJ) dysfunction
rheumatoid arthritis
induction of labor
correction of malposition of fetus (breech presentation)
morning sickness
nausea and vomiting
postoperative pain
stroke
essential hypertension
primary hypotension
renal colic
leucopenia
adverse reactions to radiation or chemotherapy
allergic rhinitis, including hay fever
biliary colic
depression (including depressive neurosis and depression following stroke)
acute bacillary dysentery
primary dysmenorrhea
acute epigastralgia
peptic ulcer
acute and chronic gastritis

The foregoing list is absolute concerning acupuncture's effectiveness; however the report continues with three more categories:

Diseases, symptoms and conditions for which the therapeutic effect of acupuncture has been shown, but further proof is needed (68 specific conditions). These conditions are effectively treated as in the first category; it's just that more trials are necessary to establish the proof scientifically.
Diseases, symptoms and conditions reporting some therapeutic effects for which acupuncture is worth trying (nine conditions).
Diseases, symptoms and conditions in which acupuncture may be tried, provided the practitioner has special modern medical knowledge and adequate monitoring equipment (eight conditions).
 (_What Conditions Does Acupuncture Treat (According to the World Health Organization?)_ John Amaro, Acupuncture Today
October, 2004, Vol. 05, Issue 10)


----------



## bernardina (Oct 21, 2013)

Irrational nonsense ο βελονισμός.
Μάλιστα... Σε λίγο θα βγάλουν απάτη τα πάντα, εκτός από τη μεταμόσχευση καρδιάς. Και ο "επιστημονικός ορθολογισμός" έχει τα όριά του. Καλό είναι να μην καταντά κι αυτός ζηλωτισμός. 

Προσωπικά, αν δεν με είχε βοηθήσει ο βελονισμός ακόμα θα κάπνιζα αρειμανίως. Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται, μπορώ να του δώσω λεπτομέρειες.


----------



## nickel (Oct 21, 2013)

Το άρθρο της Wikipedia που αναφέρει εκείνα για «pain and nausea», το ίδιο άρθρο έχει ενότητα με τον τίτλο «Lack of evidence for other conditions», η οποία μάλιστα καταλήγει με αυτή την παρατήρηση για τον WHO: «The World Health Organization has a list of diseases treatable with acupuncture». [η μελέτη εδώ]


----------



## nickel (Oct 21, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Irrational nonsense ο βελονισμός.
> Μάλιστα... Σε λίγο θα βγάλουν απάτη τα πάντα, εκτός από τη μεταμόσχευση καρδιάς.


Μου φαίνεται ότι κάτι δεν γίνεται κατανοητό σε σχέση με τις εναλλακτικές θεραπείες. Δεν σου λένε, τσουβαλιάζοντας όλα τα παραπάνω σε ένα διάγραμμα, πως ό,τι γίνεται στη δυτική ιατρική είναι σωστό, ούτε πως ό,τι γίνεται στις εναλλακτικές θεραπείες είναι στραβό, λάθος ή απάτη. Περισσότερο σου λένε να ψάχνεις και να σκέφτεσαι, να μην αρπάζεσαι από περιστασιακές σανίδες σωτηρίας και να μην προεκτείνεις την προσωπική σου θετική (ή αρνητική) εμπειρία και να την κάνεις (ανάγεις σε) έρευνα και επιστήμη.


----------



## SBE (Oct 21, 2013)

Νομίζω το πρόβλημα είναι αλλού, κι ας δώσω ένα παράδειγμα: η γιαγιά μου πίστευε ότι αποτελεσματική θεραπεία κατά του σοβαρού κρυολογήματος είναι οι βεντούζες. Να σου κόψω βεντούζες, να γίνεις καλά κλπ κλπ. Κάπου είχα διαβάσει ότι η λογική πίσω από αυτό είναι ότι δημιουργώντας ένα μικρό ελεγχόμενο τραύμα κάνεις το ανοσοποιήτικό σου να δουλέψει και σου φτιάχνει και το κρυολόγημα. Δεν μου φαίνεται και τόσο παράλογο, αν και δεν ξέρω αν έχει γίνει καμιά σχετική μελέτη. 
Πριν καμιά δεκαριά χρόνια είχα πρόβλημα με την πλάτη μου κι ο γιατρός μού σύστησε μια κυρία η οποία ήταν μεν φυσιοθεραπεύτρια αλλά έκανε και διάφορες εναλλακτικές θεραπείες ινδικής προέλευσης. Οπότε εκτός από τα αναμενόμενα μασάζ κλπ έκανε και διάφορα γιατροσόφια τα οποία ήταν 100% βέβαιη ότι δουλεύουν (εγώ είχα τις αμφιβολίες μου αλλά έκανα ό,τι μου έλεγε αφού δεν είχα να χάσω τίποτα). Εκεί που εγώ κόλλησα και είπα όχι ευχαριστώ δεν θα πάρω ήταν όταν μου πρότεινε να μου κάνει κοφτές βεντούζες στην πλάτη (βλ. αφαίμαξη- και μεταφορική, στο πορτοφόλι μου, αφού η σπέσιαλ θεραπεία είχε σπέσιαλ τιμολόγιο). 
Και νομίζω ότι εκεί είναι το πρόβλημα: η αδιάκριτη χρήση κάθε θεραπείας για κάθε είδους πρόβλημα.


----------



## nickel (Oct 21, 2013)

SBE said:


> Και νομίζω ότι εκεί είναι το πρόβλημα: η αδιάκριτη χρήση κάθε θεραπείας για κάθε είδους πρόβλημα.


Μα βεβαίως εκεί είναι το κύριο πρόβλημα με τις εναλλακτικές θεραπείες και συγγνώμη αν δεν ήταν σαφές από την αρχή. Αυτό καταλαβαίνει κανείς διαβάζοντας και την παρουσίαση του βελονισμού στη Wikipedia.


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 21, 2013)

nickel said:


> Μου φαίνεται ότι κάτι δεν γίνεται κατανοητό σε σχέση με τις εναλλακτικές θεραπείες. Δεν σου λένε, τσουβαλιάζοντας όλα τα παραπάνω σε ένα διάγραμμα, πως ό,τι γίνεται στη δυτική ιατρική είναι σωστό, ούτε πως ό,τι γίνεται στις εναλλακτικές θεραπείες είναι στραβό, λάθος ή απάτη. Περισσότερο σου λένε να ψάχνεις και να σκέφτεσαι, να μην αρπάζεσαι από περιστασιακές σανίδες σωτηρίας και να μην προεκτείνεις την προσωπική σου θετική (ή αρνητική) εμπειρία και να την κάνεις (ανάγεις σε) έρευνα και επιστήμη.


Συνεχίζοντας τη σκέψη αυτή, θέλω να πω ότι προφανώς ο βελονισμός χαρακτηρίζεται quakery εξαιτίας της «λογικής» του: ότι οι βελόνες «ελευθερώνουν τη ροή του qi κατά μήκος των μεσημβρινών» και δενξερωγωτιάλλο. Ο χαρακτηρισμός δεν έχει δηλαδή απαραίτητα σχέση με την αποτελεσματικότητά του.


----------



## cougr (Oct 21, 2013)

@dharvatis

Σωστά, ωστόσο το παραδοσιακό κινέζικο ιατρικό μοντέλο ως θεωρητικό σύστημα είναι λογικά συνεπές και μέχρι στιγμής αποτελεί το ύψιστο μοντέλο για τον θεραπευτή που θέλει να εφαρμόσει την θεραπεία βελονισμού σε όλο της το εύρος και να επιτύχει τη μέγιστη δυνατή θεραπευτική αποτελεσματικότητα.


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 21, 2013)

Cougr, δεν έχει καμία σημασία αν το μοντέλο είναι λογικά συνεπές - σημασία έχει η επιστημονική και βιολογική συνέπεια. Μοντέλα με λογική συνέπεια μπορούν να κατασκευαστούν πολλά εκ των υστέρων, με εμπειρική βάση, αλλά η επιστήμη της ιατρικής έχει πιο αυστηρές απαιτήσεις: ο γιατρός που σου κάνει ένεση και ο βελονιστής που σε τρυπά με τη βελόνα μπορεί να κάνουν το ίδιο πράγμα, αλλά ο πρώτος ξέρει τι είναι και πώς δρα αυτό που σου δίνει, ενώ ο δεύτερος έχει δώσει μια φανταστική ερμηνεία σε μια εμπειρική παρατήρηση. Γι' αυτό και ο βελονισμός θεωρείται quakery, ακόμα κι αν είναι αποτελεσματικός.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 21, 2013)

dharvatis said:


> ο γιατρός που σου κάνει ένεση και ο βελονιστής που σε τρυπά με τη βελόνα μπορεί να κάνουν το ίδιο πράγμα, αλλά ο πρώτος ξέρει τι είναι και πώς δρα αυτό που σου δίνει, ενώ ο δεύτερος έχει δώσει μια φανταστική ερμηνεία σε μια εμπειρική παρατήρηση. Γι' αυτό και ο βελονισμός θεωρείται quakery, ακόμα κι αν είναι αποτελεσματικός.


Ακριβώς, ωραία τα είπες.

Είναι σαν να σου δίνει ο μάγος της φυλής να πιεις βρασμένο φλοιό κιγχόνης, να σου περνάει η ελονοσία, ο μάγος να λέει ότι έγινες καλά επειδή το μαντζούνι ξόρκισε τα κακά πνεύματα, κι εσύ να συμπεραίνεις ότι ο ανιμισμός έχει βάση. 

Η ελονοσία σου πέρασε επειδή ο φλοιός έχει μέσα κινίνο. Ο μάγος έχει καταλάβει εμπειρικά ότι κάνοντας αυτό γίνεσαι καλά, αλλά δεν έχει καταλάβει διόλου τη βασική αρχή που διέπει τη θεραπεία.


----------



## cougr (Oct 22, 2013)

dharvatis said:


> Cougr, δεν έχει καμία σημασία αν το μοντέλο είναι λογικά συνεπές - σημασία έχει η επιστημονική και βιολογική συνέπεια. Μοντέλα με λογική συνέπεια μπορούν να κατασκευαστούν πολλά εκ των υστέρων, με εμπειρική βάση, αλλά η επιστήμη της ιατρικής έχει πιο αυστηρές απαιτήσεις: ο γιατρός που σου κάνει ένεση και ο βελονιστής που σε τρυπά με τη βελόνα μπορεί να κάνουν το ίδιο πράγμα, αλλά ο πρώτος ξέρει τι είναι και πώς δρα αυτό που σου δίνει, ενώ ο δεύτερος έχει δώσει μια φανταστική ερμηνεία σε μια εμπειρική παρατήρηση. Γι' αυτό και ο βελονισμός θεωρείται quakery, ακόμα κι αν είναι αποτελεσματικός.



Συμφωνώ. Προφανώς μια λογικά συνεπής θεωρία μπορεί να είναι ψευδής και να μην ανταποκρίνεται στην πραγματικότητα, όμως αυτό που ήθελα να σημειώσω ήταν απλώς ότι η θεωρία της κινέζικης ιατρικής εξακολουθεί να έχει τεράστια πρακτική σημασία και είναι ιδιαίτερα σημαντική ως προς την ορθή και αποτελεσματική εφαρμογή αυτού του είδους της ιατρικής σε όλο της το μεγαλείο. Παρόλο που δεν είναι επιστημονικά έγκυρη, υπερτερεί ωστόσο από πλευράς πρακτικής χρησιμότητας και έχει ανεκτίμητη αξία όσον αφορά τη διαμόρφωση μιας στρατηγικής θεραπείας, γεγονός που οφείλεται στη λογική συνοχή της θεωρίας.


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 22, 2013)

cougr said:


> ...η θεωρία της κινέζικης ιατρικής εξακολουθεί να έχει τεράστια πρακτική σημασία και είναι ιδιαίτερα σημαντική ως προς την ορθή και αποτελεσματική εφαρμογή αυτού του είδους της ιατρικής σε όλο της το μεγαλείο. Παρόλο που δεν είναι επιστημονικά έγκυρη, υπερτερεί ωστόσο από πλευράς πρακτικής χρησιμότητας και έχει ανεκτίμητη αξία...


«Τεράστια»; «Μεγαλείο»; «Υπερτερεί»; «Ανεκτίμητη»; Νομίζω ότι υπερβάλλεις εδώ 
Να πω ακόμα (και να το κλείσουμε το θέμα) ότι διαφωνώ για δύο λόγους με αυτά που γράφεις: Πρώτον, αν πιστεύεις ότι η κινεζική ιατρική είναι θεωρία τότε λογικά δέχεσαι ότι μπορείς να στηριχτείς πάνω της για να αναπτύξεις νέες εφαρμογές (δηλαδή θεραπευτικές μεθόδους), πράγμα λανθασμένο και επικίνδυνο. Δεύτερον, αν θεωρείς ότι η θεωρία της κινεζικής ιατρικής ερμηνεύει τα αποτελέσματα του βελονισμού ή όποιας άλλης θεραπείας, τότε δεν αναζητάς την πραγματική βάση της όποιας αποτελεσματικότητάς της και άρα χάνεις τη δυνατότητα να την ερμηνεύσεις και να την αξιοποιήσεις καλύτερα (αν δεχτούμε ότι γίνεται κάτι τέτοιο).


----------



## cougr (Oct 22, 2013)

dharvatis said:


> «Τεράστια»; «Μεγαλείο»; «Υπερτερεί»; «Ανεκτίμητη»; Νομίζω ότι υπερβάλλεις εδώ
> Να πω ακόμα (και να το κλείσουμε το θέμα) ότι διαφωνώ για δύο λόγους με αυτά που γράφεις: Πρώτον, αν πιστεύεις ότι η κινεζική ιατρική είναι θεωρία τότε λογικά δέχεσαι ότι μπορείς να στηριχτείς πάνω της για να αναπτύξεις νέες εφαρμογές (δηλαδή θεραπευτικές μεθόδους), πράγμα λανθασμένο και επικίνδυνο. Δεύτερον, αν θεωρείς ότι η θεωρία της κινεζικής ιατρικής ερμηνεύει τα αποτελέσματα του βελονισμού ή όποιας άλλης θεραπείας, τότε δεν αναζητάς την πραγματική βάση της όποιας αποτελεσματικότητάς της και άρα χάνεις τη δυνατότητα να την ερμηνεύσεις και να την αξιοποιήσεις καλύτερα (αν δεχτούμε ότι γίνεται κάτι τέτοιο).



Συμφωνώ ότι δεν χρειάζεται να συνεχίσουμε τη συζήτηση, ωστόσο θα ήθελα να προβώ σε ορισμένες διευκρινίσεις. 

Αν υπερβάλλω οφείλεται απλά στο γεγονός του ότι δεν γνωρίζω κάποιο εναλλακτικό θεωρητικό σύστημα που, επί του παρόντος τουλάχιστον, να δίνει την δυνατότητα καλύτερης εφαρμογής (και όχι αναγκαστικά την επεξήγηση) της κινέζικης ιατρικής. Την λέξη _μεγαλείο_ την χρησιμοποίησα άθελά μου. Εννοούσα σε όλο της _ το φάσμα και εύρος_, απλώς οι λέξεις μου διέφυγαν εκείνη τη στιγμή. 

Επίσης, δεν πιστεύω ότι η κινέζικη ιατρική είναι θεωρία αλλά ότι ανά τους αιώνες έχει αναπτυχθεί και εφαρμοσθεί αποτελεσματικά βάσει ενός παραδοσιακού θεωρητικού συστήματος. Και τέλος :), δεν εννοώ ότι δεν θα πρέπει να αναζητούμε την επιστημονική ή πραγματική βάσή της.


----------



## Earion (Oct 23, 2013)

Για να το στρέψουμε στα γλωσσικά, βρίσκω στα κιτάπια μου ότι κάποιος γιατρός Ανδρέας Αντίπας είχε προτείνει στα 1907 να μεταφραστεί το acupuncture *βελονονυγμός*.


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 23, 2013)

Σου τα λέει όλα αυτά περί έρευνας και λοιπά το διάγραμμα, νίκελ; Εγώ δεν το κατάλαβα... Μάλλον για τσουβαλάκι το είδα που τα χωράει όλα μέσα. ;)

Και δεν είναι μόνο ο βελονισμός, η αντίρρησή μου, ως προς τις θεραπείες μιλώντας πάντα ή κάποιες φιλοσοφίες και πρακτικές. Το μόνο σίγουρο quackery εκεί μέσα για μένα είναι η θρησκεία και οι pseudo-scientific theories. 

Καλημέρα σε όλους! :)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 23, 2013)

azimuthios said:


> Το μόνο σίγουρο quackery εκεί μέσα για μένα είναι...


Ξέρεις, επειδή τα "προφανή" και "σίγουρα" του καθενός διαφέρουν, θεωρώ σκόπιμο να είμαστε αφενός διαλλακτικοί ως προς το τι είναι "σίγουρα" απάτη, αφετέρου να επιδιώκουμε την τεκμηρίωση του τι είναι ή δεν είναι απάτη. Μόνον έτσι αποφεύγουμε τις τριβές, αν μη τι άλλο.

(Το λέω αυτό εγώ, που θεωρώ το διάγραμμα απολύτως επιτυχημένο και που κατά τη γνώμη μου όλα αυτά είναι όντως παραμύθες - η αποτελεσματικότητα μιας παραμύθας δεν συνεπάγεται ότι δεν είναι παραμύθα - αλλά φροντίζω να την ψάχνω πάντα πριν προχωρήσω σε αφορισμούς, γιατί μόνον έτσι μαθαίνω την αλήθεια και σέβομαι το συνομιλητή μου ταυτόχρονα).


----------



## nickel (Oct 23, 2013)

Earion said:


> Για να το στρέψουμε στα γλωσσικά, βρίσκω στα κιτάπια μου ότι κάποιος γιατρός Ανδρέας Αντίπας είχε προτείνει στα 1907 να μεταφραστεί το acupuncture *βελονονυγμός*.



Καλημέρα. Η απόδοση, σύμφωνα με τη _Συναγωγή_ του Κουμανούδη, χρονολογείται από το 1873. Και το _ηλεκτρικός βελονονυγμός_ ήταν απόδοση του 1879 για το _electopuncture_. Αν κρίνω κι από αυτά τα ευρήματα, τον έχει και ο Ηπίτης («Βελονονυγμός, διά πολλών βελονών νύξις μέρους τινός του σώματος προς θεραπευτικήν αγωγήν»), αλλά έχουν συνδυαστεί δυο καταραμένοι (ένας [των πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων] που έβαλε εμπόδιο να διαβάζονται ολόκληρα τα παμπάλαια βιβλία και ένας άλλος [προγραμματιστής αυτός] που δείχνει snippet στα γκουγκλοβιβλία που δεν έχουν καμιά σχέση με το εύρημα — ξανά: καταραμένοι να είναι και να βγάζουν καλόγερους εκεί που τους έβγαζε κι ο Μαρξ) και δεν μπορώ να το δω με τα ματάκια μου.


----------



## SBE (Oct 23, 2013)

Τώρα που το ξανακοιτάζω νομίζω είναι εμφανές ότι το διάγραμμα διαφωνεί με τις υπερφυσικές ερμηνείες κλπ. Για παράδειγμα έχει στη λίστα την προσευχή. Εγώ το αντιλαμβάνομαι ως εξής: ότι όσο και να προσεύχεσαι δεν πρόκειται να γίνει τίποτα. Αυτό εντάξει, αλλά από κει και πέρα οι άνθρωποι που προσεύχονται δεν το κάνουν μόνο γιατί θέλουν να ζητήσουν ρουσφέτι από το θεό τους. 
Νομίζω ότι είναι εμφανές ότι αναφέρεται στα διάφορα τρελλά των ΗΠΑ.


----------



## nickel (Oct 23, 2013)

@Άζι: Τώρα είδα το #21. Το διάγραμμα Βεν με τους τεμνόμενους κύκλους δεν μου λέει ότι ο κομπιουτεράς που έχει το ιστολόγιο έκανε ο ίδιος την έρευνα για τις θεωρίες και τα πιστεύω που έριξε στο διάγραμμα. Διαβάζει τις εργασίες άλλων και γράφει γι’ αυτά: έχει πολλές αναρτήσεις στο ιστολόγιό του για διάφορα τέτοια θέματα και σημασία έχει πώς αναδεικνύει κάποια απ’ αυτά. Εδώ έχει πλάκα να δει κανείς πώς εντάσσει αυτά που θεωρεί απάτες σε διάφορες κατηγορίες (δεν χρειάζεται να συμφωνήσει κανείς) — πλάκα έχει που η Σαϊεντολογία (ή Σαηεντολογία) είναι στη μέση και άρα εντάσσεται σε όλες τις κατηγορίες. 

Εδώ πάλι τα έχει μαζέψει σε περιοδικό πίνακα:
http://www.crispian.net/PTIR/Nonsense.html

Εγώ στον άνθρωπο βρήκα αδελφή ψυχή. Με ενδιαφέρει η αποδοχή και διάδοση που έχουν οι μύθοι, ο ρόλος τους στη ζωή μας και το πότε θα είναι καλό να λέμε Μπάστα! 

Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση η πρότασή μου είναι να ξεφυλλίσουμε τις σελίδες του Κρίσπιαν, στο ιστολόγιό του και όχι μόνο. Έχει αρκετό γουστόζικο υλικό.

http://www.crispian.net/
http://crispian-jago.blogspot.gr/


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 23, 2013)

Nickel, ευχαριστώ για τα λινκ θα τα ψάξω ενδελεχώς. :) 

Αόρατη Μελάνη, συγγνώμη που φάνηκα αδιάλλακτος, το παίρνω πίσω αφού δεν μου ταιριάζει να είμαι απόλυτος. Άλλωστε πολλές φορές έχω "πολεμήσει" το απόλυτο όπως εκφράζεται εδώ μέσα... ;) 

Επίσης, ήθελα να πω ότι εγώ έχω ο ίδιος δει τα ευεργετικά αποτελέσματα της ομοιοπαθητικής και στον εαυτό μου και σε άλλους και μόνο ανοησία ή παραμύθι δεν θα τη χαρακτήριζα. Θεωρώ κι εγώ το διάγραμμα εντελώς απόλυτο, αυθαίρετο και αποτυχημένο, όπως ξαναείπα.


----------



## nickel (Oct 23, 2013)

azimuthios said:


> Επίσης, ήθελα να πω ότι εγώ έχω ο ίδιος δει τα ευεργετικά αποτελέσματα της ομοιοπαθητικής και στον εαυτό μου και σε άλλους και μόνο ανοησία ή παραμύθι δεν θα τη χαρακτήριζα. Θεωρώ κι εγώ το διάγραμμα εντελώς απόλυτο, αυθαίρετο και αποτυχημένο, όπως ξαναείπα.



Ελπίζω να συμφωνείς ότι οι επιστήμονες είναι υποχρεωμένοι να ερευνούν και να καταθέτουν τα ευρήματά τους. Δεν έχουν κανένα λόγο οι επιστήμονες να βάζουν κάποια φάρμακα στα εγκεκριμένα, κάποια στα ακίνδυνα ως ψευδοφάρμακα ή εικονικά φάρμακα και άλλα στα επικίνδυνα. Υποχρεωμένοι είναι επίσης να καταθέτουν τα πορίσματα των ερευνών τους. Το διάγραμμα που λέμε στηρίζεται στα ευρήματα της ιατρικής επιστήμης στην οποία ορκίζονται οι γιατροί της Δύσης. Δεν αποκλείουν να είχε ευεργετικά αποτελέσματα σε σένα, αλλά δεν μπορούν, με βάση τα ευρήματά τους, να εγγυηθούν αυτά τα αποτελέσματα. Είναι σαν την προσευχή: δεν αποκλείουν να προσευχηθείς και να γίνεις καλά. Δεν μπορούν να πουν με σιγουριά ότι η προσευχή σε έκανε καλά, ούτε ότι θα γίνεις καλά εσύ κάθε φορά που θα προσεύχεσαι ή ότι θα θεραπεύεται όποιος προσεύχεται.

Επίσης: δεν θέλω να ανοίξω συζήτηση για την ομοιοπαθητική ή να υπονομεύσω την πίστη σου σ' αυτήν αφού σου κάνει καλό.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 24, 2013)

nickel said:


> δεν θέλω να ανοίξω συζήτηση για την ομοιοπαθητική ή να υπονομεύσω την πίστη σου σ' αυτήν αφού σου κάνει καλό.


Θίγεις ένα πολύ σημαντικό θέμα που αντιμετωπίζω συχνά: να μιλήσω για την άποψή μου σχετικά με τις λεγόμενες εναλλακτικές θεραπείες, τις οποίες θεωρώ στην πλειοψηφία τους placebo δεδομένου ότι η αποτελεσματικότητά τους δεν επιβεβαιώνεται από επιστημονικές έρευνες, ή να αφήσω ήσυχο το θέμα για να μην διαταράξω την πεποίθηση των θεραπευόμενων, ακυρώνοντας ίσως σε ορισμένους από αυτούς το ευεργετικό placebo effect;

Τελικά όμως η επιθυμία μου για διερεύνηση της πραγματικότητας είναι ισχυρότρη από την επιθυμία μη διατάραξης της όποιας πεποίθησης. Επιπλέον, θεωρώ άδικο να μην έχει καθένας στη διάθεσή του όλες τις πληροφορίες σχετικά με μια θεραπεία, όταν πρόκειται να επιλέξει.

Άσε που έχω παρατηρήσει ότι η πεποίθηση σε μια μορφή θεραπείας πολύ δύσκολα διαταράσσεται, ιδίως όταν κάποιος έχει βιώσει θεραπευτικά αποτελεσματα στον εαυτό του. Οπότε δεν νιώθω και τόσο άσχημα να λέω την άποψή μου.

Αν πάντως είναι να συζητήσουμε εκτεταμένα την ομοιοπαθητική ή τον βελονισμό ή κάτι άλλο, νομίζω καλύτερα να ανοιχτούν χωριστά θέματα για να μην μπερδευτούμε και τα τσουβαλιάσουμε όλα.

Εννοείται ότι προσυπογράφω τα όσα λες στο ποστ σου για την ιατρική μέθοδο.


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 24, 2013)

Συμφωνώ με αυτά που λες, νίκελ, και συμφωνώ και με την επιστημονική έρευνα και τις αποδείξεις της. Έχω κάποιες ενστάσεις για τα συμφέροντα που κρύβονται πίσω από τη Δυτική ιατρική, αλλά ας μην το θίξουμε τώρα αυτό. 

Ελπίζω κι εγώ, όμως, να μη βάζεις στην ίδια ζυγαριά την προσευχή με την ομοιοπαθητική ή τον βελονισμό, γιατί κάτι τέτοιο ψυχανεμίζομαι από το παραπάνω ποστ. 

Αόρατη και νίκελ: αν με γνωρίζατε θα καταλαβαίνατε ότι και ορθολογιστής είμαι και έχω και πάρα μα πάρα πολλές αμφιβολίες για τις εναλλακτικές θεραπείες. Και ήμουν και πολέμιος της ομοιοπαθητικής πριν τη δοκιμάσω, ή μάλλον αναγκαστώ να τη δοκιμάσω. Νομίζω πως ξέρω να ξεχωρίζω πότε μου δίνουν νεράκι και με την πίστη γίνομαι καλά και πότε μου δίνουν κάτι που πραγματικά με κάνει καλά, οπότε να είστε σίγουροι ότι δεν θεράπευσα το μικροπρόβλημα που είχα με την πίστη... την οποία και δεν έχω, όσον αφορά θείες οντότητες κλπ. Έτυχε; Ίσως. Πέτυχε; Ναι. Και ακόμα πεπεισμένος φυσικά δεν είμαι ότι πρόκειται για θεραπεία πάσας νόσου και πάσας... Αλλά λειτούργησε σ' εμένα και σε 5 άλλα άτομα που ξέρω, οπότε τουλάχιστον τώρα δεν την απορρίπτω. Και γιατί άλλωστε; Το χειρότερο που μπορείς να πάθεις είναι να είναι κακός ο ζοχός ή η βρούβα από την φτιάχνονται τα "φάρμακα" της... 
Ενώ, νομίζω ότι συμφωνούμε πως από τη συμβατική ιατρική έχει καεί κόσμος και κοσμάκης... Και φυσικά σε τέτοιες θεραπείες ο κόσμος καταφεύγει όταν δεν βρίσκει άκρη με τη συμβατική ιατρική. Ίσως μας λέει κάτι αυτό, ίσως όχι. Δεν ξέρω, δεν είμαι ειδικός. Είμαι γιατρός, αλλά όχι τέτοιου είδους... :twit:

εδιτ: πιθανόν σύμφωνα με το διάγραμμα και τη λογική του να θεωρούμε τσαρλατάνους και τους ψυχολόγους και ψυχίατρους, αφού δεν είναι αδιάσειστες οι αποδείξεις ότι ο ασθενής θεραπεύτηκε από την κατάθλιψή του με τις συνεδρίες ή με τη δύναμη του μυαλού του ή αν αυτοϊάθηκε. Είναι όμως τσαρλατανιά; Εκατομμύρια κόσμος θα πει στον κύριο Βεν πως όχι... ;)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 24, 2013)

Δεν προσπαθώ να πω ότι δεν είσαι ορθολογιστής, ούτε ότι κάνεις λάθος ή παραμυθιάζεσαι ή τίποτε τέτοιο. Και νομίζω ότι συμφωνούμε στα περισσότερα, όπως και στο ότι η περιπτωσιολογία δεν συνιστά επιχείρημα υπέρ οποιασδήποτε μεθόδου. Και φυσικά υπάρχουν συμφέροντα στη συμβατική ιατρική, όπως και στην εναλλακτική άλλωστε, και φυσικά υπάρχουν τσαρλατάνοι και εδώ και εκεί - γεγονός που δεν αναιρεί την αποτελεσματικότητα της επιστημονικής μεθόδου.



azimuthios said:


> Νομίζω πως ξέρω να ξεχωρίζω πότε μου δίνουν νεράκι και με την πίστη γίνομαι καλά και πότε μου δίνουν κάτι που πραγματικά με κάνει καλά...


Πώς αλήθεια το κάνεις αυτό; Γιατί εγώ δεν θα τολμούσα να το πω για τον εαυτό μου αυτό. Ειλικρινά σε ρωτάω, δεν το λέω ειρωνικά ή απαξιωτικά, θα ήθελα πολύ να μάθω πώς το κάνεις.

(Απροπό, δεν χρειάζεται _θρησκευτική _πίστη για να δουλέψει αυτό, ούτε καν πίστη σε κάτι το _μεταφυσικό_. Το placebo δουλεύει και σε ορθολογιστές μια χαρά, απλώς στατιστικά έχει πολύ μικρότερη αποτελεσματικότητα, η οποία λαμβάνεται υπόψη βεβαίως στις ιατρικές μελέτες.)

Εγώ εμπιστεύομαι μόνο διπλές τυφλές μελέτες σε ικανό αριθμό ατόμων, δεν εμπιστεύομαι δεδομένα από τον εαυτό μου και τους πέντε γνωστούς μου. Αυτά μπορεί να τα θεωρήσω ενδείξεις, μάλλον θα ξαναδοκιμάσω κάτι που πέτυχε, αλλά από εκεί μέχρι να το θεωρήσω διαπιστωμένα και καθολικά αποτελεσματική μέθοδο, έχει μια απόσταση.

ΕΔΙΤ: και μια που το ανέφερες, εμένα προσωπικά δε θα με χάλαγε καθόλου να δω ψυχολογία και ψυχανάλυση στο διάγραμμα. Κρίνοντας από προσωπική εμπειρία και γενικές παρατηρήσεις σε γνωστούς και φίλους, καθώς και από την ανυπαρξία επιστημονικού θεωρητικού υπόβαθρου και δυνατότητας ελέγχου και εξακρίβωσης (καλά αυτό είναι ένα γενικό πρόβλημα των "κοινωνικών επιστημών") μου φαίνεται μεγάλη παραμύθα και με χοντρά λεφτά - παρά το γεγονός ότι πολλούς ωφελεί, όπως ωφελεί φαντάζομαι πολλούς και η εξομολόγηση, ο εξορκισμός και η ψιλοκουβέντα με τις συχωριανές καθώς ξεκουκίζουν καλαμπόκι.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 24, 2013)

azimuthios said:


> Ενώ, νομίζω ότι συμφωνούμε πως από τη συμβατική ιατρική έχει καεί κόσμος και κοσμάκης...


Στη συμβατική ιατρική οφείλουν τη ζωή τους σήμερα άνθρωποι που έχουν θεραπευθεί από καρκίνο, άνθρωποι που είχαν γεννηθεί με ελαττωματικά όργανα καθώς και άνθρωποι που θα είχαν πεθάνει από σοβαρά ατυχήματα. Θεραπεύονται με ένα απλό χάπι αρρώστιες, όπως η λέπρα, η οποία είναι *βιβλική* ασθένεια. Για τον κόσμο και κοσμάκη που έχει καεί από κακούς γιατρούς, θα συμφωνήσουμε επίσης ότι άλλος τόσος έχει καεί και από κακούς εναλλακτικούς θεραπευτές.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 24, 2013)

azimuthios said:


> Εκατομμύρια κόσμος θα πει στον κύριο Βεν πως όχι... ;)


Το συγκεκριμένο διάγραμμα δεν είναι κάποιου κυρίου Βεν. Είναι του κυρίου, στον ιστότοπο του οποίου το βρήκα και το έφερα. O Βεν (Venn) ήταν αυτός που εφεύρε τα διαγράμματα αυτού του τύπου, γύρω στα 1880. Τα διαγράμματα αυτού του τύπου χρησιμοποιούνται στη διδασκαλία των βασικών θεμάτων της συνολοθεωρίας και της τυπικής λογικής (που προσωπικά θεωρώ απαραίτητα και, ευτυχώς, διδάσκονται στα σχολεία μας).

Βασικά θέματα εννοώ την τομή και την ένωση και τη διαφορά μεταξύ δυο συνόλων, με άλλα λόγια, αντιστοίχως, τα κοινά μέρη, το σύνολο των μερών και τα στοιχεία όπου διαφέρουν δύο ή περισσότερα σύνολα.


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 24, 2013)

Δόκτορα, έβαλα και φατσούλα για να δείξω ότι ξέρω πως δεν πρόκειται για τον μπαρμπα-Βεν... :) 

Παλ, δεν αμφιβάλλω για τα θαύματα της ιατρικής, δεν είπα ποτέ αυτό που κατάλαβες πάλι... Και συμφωνώ και μαζί σου. ;)

Α, και Παλ, αν και δεν χρειάζεται να σου αποδείξω τίποτα, δεν έχω ανάγκη, για χάριν της συζήτησης και για να μη βγάζουν από τα δικά σου λεγόμενα λάθος συμπεράσματα κάποιοι σε ένα δημόσιο φόρουμ, θα σου πω μόνο ότι λόγω της συμβατικής ιατρικής ζει σήμερα το παιδί μου. Οπότε, θα σε παρακαλούσα, να μη μου εξηγείς τι κάνει και τι δεν κάνει η ιατρική, λες και είμαι κανένας ηλίθιος. Μήπως να έδειχνες λίγο παραπάνω σεβασμό στον συνομιλητή σου; Τι λες; ;)


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 24, 2013)

Αόρατη Μελάνη, με όλο το σεβασμό, θα το συζητήσουμε κάπου αλλού, αν θέλεις, αυτό που ρωτάς. Και πολύ ευχαρίστως μάλιστα.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 24, 2013)

OK στέλνω πμ. Αλλά γιατί όχι δημόσια; Είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρον ερώτημα!


----------



## nickel (Oct 24, 2013)

azimuthios said:


> Ελπίζω κι εγώ, όμως, να μη βάζεις στην ίδια ζυγαριά την προσευχή με την ομοιοπαθητική ή τον βελονισμό, γιατί κάτι τέτοιο ψυχανεμίζομαι από το παραπάνω ποστ.


Όχι στην ίδια ακριβώς: τόσο ο Crispian Jago όσο κι εγώ βάζουμε την προσευχή στην κατηγορία Religion και την ομοιοπαθητική στην κατηγορία Therapies (αν και αυτός χρησιμοποιεί διαφορετική ορολογία). Από μια άποψη, ωστόσο, ανήκουν και οι δύο περιπτώσεις σε εκείνο που είχε πει ο Ιησούς: «Η πίστη σου σε έσωσε». Ήδη από τον καιρό εκείνων των θαυμάτων ο θαυματουργός είχε δώσει και την εξήγηση.


----------



## cougr (Oct 24, 2013)

nickel said:


> Ελπίζω να συμφωνείς ότι οι επιστήμονες είναι υποχρεωμένοι να ερευνούν και να καταθέτουν τα ευρήματά τους. Δεν έχουν κανένα λόγο οι επιστήμονες να βάζουν κάποια φάρμακα στα εγκεκριμένα, κάποια στα ακίνδυνα ως ψευδοφάρμακα ή εικονικά φάρμακα και άλλα στα επικίνδυνα. Υποχρεωμένοι είναι επίσης να καταθέτουν τα πορίσματα των ερευνών τους.........



Nickel, πριν από πολλά χρόνια όταν δούλευα ακόμα ως ερευνητής σε διάφορες φαρμακευτικές εταιρείες, και 'γω αυτό πίστευα. Ωστόσο, σύντομα συνειδητοποίησα ότι αυτό που πίστευα απείχε πολύ από την πραγματικότητα. Το θέμα αυτό-καθώς επίσης και τα διάφορα θέματα που έχουν θιγεί σε αυτό το νήμα-είναι πολύ μεγάλο για να συζητηθεί καθώς πρέπει (εγώ τουλάχιστον δεν έχω τον διαθέσιμο χρόνο για κάτι τέτοιο). Τα κατεστημένα συμφέροντα και διάφορες συγκρούσεις συμφερόντων επηρεάζουν συχνά την ιατρική/φαρμακευτική έρευνα. Πολλά έχουν γραφεί σε σχέση με το θέμα αυτό όμως ένα βιβλίο που αποτυπώνει και συνοψίζει παραστατικά μερικές από τις εμπειρίες μου είναι το Pharmageddon του David Healy. Αν κάποτε έχεις λίγο διαθέσιμο χρόνο ρίξε του μια ματιά (λέω τώρα).


----------



## nickel (Oct 24, 2013)

Τις επιφυλάξεις αυτές τις έχω κι εγώ, cougr, και σκεφτόμουν ότι θα άκουγα κι αυτή την πλευρά του νομίσματος όταν κατέθεσα τόσο απόλυτα τη θέση μου για τη συμβατική επιστήμη. Επιμένω ωστόσο στο απόλυτο όσο κι αν είναι ρομαντικό. Οι λέξεις-κλειδιά είναι _επιστήμη_ και _επιστήμονες_. Αυτές δεν περιλαμβάνουν τις στρεβλώσεις που δημιουργούν τα συμφέροντα που εμφιλοχωρούν στη συμβατική ιατρική και που η πρόοδος, η νομοθεσία, η ευθύνη και η διάδοση της γνώσης επιδιώκουν να παραμερίσουν. Όσο συνειδητή είναι η επιδίωξη να παραμεριστεί η αγυρτεία των παραμυθιών, ακόμα πιο συνειδητή και επίμονη πρέπει να είναι η επιδίωξη να παραμεριστεί η αγυρτεία της απληστίας. Δεν θα είναι κακό να χάσουμε την εμπιστοσύνη μας στα παραμύθια. Θα είναι καταστροφικό να χάσουμε την εμπιστοσύνη μας στην επιστήμη εξαιτίας κάποιων ανεύθυνων λειτουργών της.


----------



## SBE (Oct 24, 2013)

Κι εγώ θα διαφωνήσω με τα περί ψυχανάλυσης, Μελάνη. Ακόμα κι αν υποθέσουμε ότι το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα θα έχει αν καθίσεις να κουβεντιάσεις με τις γειτόνισσες το ζήτημα είναι ότι στον 21ο αιώνα είναι μάλλον αδύνατον να καθίσεις να κουβεντιάσεις τα προβλήματά σου με τις γειτόνισσες γιατί απλούστατα δεν τις γνωρίζεις.
Τώρα, για όλα τα μικροπροβλήματα υγείας που μας κάνουν τη ζωή δύσκολη —καμιά φορά μέχρι απελπισίας— πιστεύω ότι η λύση δεν είναι οι εναλλακτικές θεραπείες αλλά καλύτεροι γιατροί. Αυτό το λέω από προσωπική εμπειρία. Για μια δεκαετία είχα διάφορα προβλήματα υγείας τα οποία ο γιατρός μου αντιμετώπιζε κατά περίπτωση. Χωρίς λύση και μερικές φορές με λογικά άλματα — π.χ. είχα χτυπήσει σοβαρά τον δεξιό αχίλλειο το '94, όταν το 2004 άρχισαν να πονάνε κι οι δύο αχίλλειοι σε βαθμό που χρειαζόταν να στηρίζομαι για να περπατήσω, το απόδωσε στο παλιό τραύμα και βεβαίως εγώ τους είπα "και το αριστερό γιατί πονάει, για συμπαράσταση;" αλλά δεν μου έδωσαν σημασία. Κι έτσι έφαγα μια δεκαετία με φυσιοθεραπεία που δεν είχε αποτέλεσμα, με μικροενοχλήσεις που τις καταπολεμούσα με φάρμακα (κανονικότατα, της δυτικής ιατρικής) και ύστερα από λίγους μήνες ξαναεμφανίζονταν κλπ κλπ, δεν χρειάζεται να μπω σε λεπτομέρειες. Στα ενδιάμεσα με το σκεπτικό ότι δεν χάνω τίποτα είχα δοκιμάσει κάποιες εναλλακτικές θεραπείες, αλλά όχι πολλές γιατί το ταμείον θα ήταν μείον. Και μια μέρα εντελώς τυχαία πήγα σε άλλο γιατρό ο οποίος κοίταξε το πρόβλημα συνολικά και αποφάσισε ότι όλες οι μικροενοχλήσεις που είχα σχετίζονταν μεταξύ τους. Κι έτσι βρήκαμε τι είχα και έκανα τη σωστή θεραπεία κλπ κλπ. 
Λίγο καιρό αργότερα είχα πιάσει κουβέντα με κάποιον που μου είπε ότι είχε ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα με μένα και ότι του πήρε έξι χρόνια μέχρι να το βρουν και ότι ο γιατρός του απλώς του έλεγε ό,τι μου έλεγε κι εμένα. Και ότι στα ενδιάμεσα είχε κάνει κάθε είδους εναλλακτική θεραπεία χωρίς αποτέλεσμα.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 24, 2013)

AoratiMelani said:


> και μια που το ανέφερες, εμένα προσωπικά δε θα με χάλαγε καθόλου να δω ψυχολογία και ψυχανάλυση στο διάγραμμα. Κρίνοντας από προσωπική εμπειρία και γενικές παρατηρήσεις σε γνωστούς και φίλους, καθώς και από την ανυπαρξία επιστημονικού θεωρητικού υπόβαθρου και δυνατότητας ελέγχου και εξακρίβωσης (καλά αυτό είναι ένα γενικό πρόβλημα των "κοινωνικών επιστημών") μου φαίνεται μεγάλη παραμύθα και με χοντρά λεφτά - παρά το γεγονός ότι πολλούς ωφελεί, όπως ωφελεί φαντάζομαι πολλούς και η εξομολόγηση, ο εξορκισμός και η ψιλοκουβέντα με τις συχωριανές καθώς ξεκουκίζουν καλαμπόκι.


Κι αυτό είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρον θέμα συζήτησης :) Πιστεύω πως ναι μεν η ψυχολογία είναι μια επιστήμη που δεν έχει ακόμα εκτενή βιβλιογραφία στο βαθμό που έχει η ιατρική, ας πούμε, ωστόσο υπάρχουν σχετικά πρόσφατοι κλάδοι της επιστήμης (η νευροψυχολογία, για παράδειγμα) που μελετούν τις συνάψεις του εγκεφάλου και τον τρόπο με τον οποίο αυτές σχετίζονται με δυσλειτουργίες οι οποίες δεν είναι απαραίτητα ψυχικές ασθένειες, όπως η διπολική διαταρχή, αλλά παρ' όλ' αυτά διαταράσσουν την καθημερινότητα του ανθρώπου - οι κρίσεις πανικού, για παράδειγμα, οι οποίες κάποτε ενεργοποιούνται από συγκεκριμένα συναισθήματα που ανάγονται σε συγκεκριμένα τραυματικά περιστατικά της παιδικής ηλικίας. 

Συχνά επίσης, οι φίλοι και οι άνθρωποι που ενδιαφέρονται για εμάς δεν είναι σε θέση να μας βοηθήσουν στο βαθμό που ίσως θα χρειαζόταν, επειδή δεν έχουν τις απαραίτητες γνώσεις ώστε να διακρίνουν τη δυσλειτουργία. Παραδείγματος χάριν, μπορεί μια γυναίκα να λέει «όλο πέφτω σε παντρεμένους» και να μην μπορεί να κάνει σχέση, παρ' όλο που το θέλει πολύ. Η φίλη της θα της δώσει σίγουρα λογικές συμβουλές, ωστόσο ίσως να μην μπορεί να καταλάβει ότι αυτό δεν είναι τυχαίο αλλά ασυνείδητη επιλογή που οφείλεται στον τρόπο ερμηνείας και απορρόφησης προσωπικών βιωμάτων. Το ίδιο συμβαίνει κτγμ και με άλλες δυσλειτουργικές συμπεριφορές, όπως βουλιμικά επεισόδια, αϋπνίες ή ΙΨΔ: πώς, ας πούμε, μπορεί ο φίλος να πείσει το φίλο του ότι αν δεν ανοιγοκλείσει το διακόπτη 50 φορές μόλις μπει στο σπίτι δεν θα πεθάνουν οι γονείς του;

That said, βέβαια, νομίζω πως εδώ υπάρχει πρόβλημα, καθώς ο χώρος είναι γεμάτος ανθρώπους που δεν ξέρουν τι κάνουν αλλά παρ' όλ' αυτά πουλούν τις υπηρεσίες τους ως επαγγελματίες, πράγμα που έχει ως αποτέλεσμα και να προκαλείται ζημιά στους θεραπευόμενους αλλά και να δημιουργείται κακή εντύπωση για το χώρο γενικότερα.


----------



## SBE (Oct 25, 2013)

Και εδώ ίσως ταιριάζει το λεχθέν υπό του Γούντι Άλλεν: 
Θα αυτοκτονούσα, αλλά ο ψυχαναλυτής μου είναι φροϋδικός και θα με χρεώσει για τα ακυρωμένα ραντεβού.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 25, 2013)

Καλόόό! 

Αυτό με τα ακυρωμένα ραντεβού που πληρώνονται επίσης το βρίσκω πολύ ωραία φάμπρικα. Υποτίθεται ότι έτσι δεσμεύεται περισσότερο ο "ασθενής" ή πελάτης ή θεραπευόμενης ή μαθητής ή όπωσαγαπάτε. Ωραία, εγώ έχω μια καλύτερη ιδέα: συμφωνώ να πληρώνουμε ακόμη κι αν δεν πάμε (ακόμη κι αν αποδεδειγμένα είμαστε στην εντατική με πολλαπλά κατάγματα), αλλά τα χρήματα θα κατατίθενται σε κλειστό λογαριασμό και ο θεραπευτής θα τα παίρνει μόνο εάν επιτευχθούν οι στόχοι που τέθηκαν στην αρχή της θεραπείας και ο ασθενής φύγει αποθεραπευμένος - δηλαδή μόνο αν φέρει αποτέλεσμα. Να δεις τι ωραία που δεσμεύεται τότε και ο θεραπευόμενος, αλλά και ο θεραπευτής! Διαφορετικά πόσο βολικό είναι να ακούς βερεσέ και να δίνεις συμβουλές προς 50 ή 70 ευρώ την ώρα, μια τουλάχιστον ώρα την εβδομάδα, επί δεν ξέρω πόσα χρόνια, και αν δεν επέλθει αποτέλεσμα να μην έχει καμία επίπτωση αυτό στο εισόδημά σου...

Να πω παρεμπιπτόντως ότι σαφώς και ένας καλός ψυχοθεραπευτής έχει καλύτερα (και διαφορετικά) αποτελέσματα από την κουβέντα με έναν φίλο. Όμως (οπως και στο βελονισμό, την ομοιοπαθητική και τα ρέστα) δεν είμαι διόλου σίγουρη ότι στο μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό τους τα αποτελέσματα αυτά οφείλονται στην εφαρμογή της επιστήμης και όχι στην προσωπική ικανότητα και την εμπειρία του θεραπευτή. 

Μεγάλη κουβέντα πράγματι και καλύτερα να μην πλατειάσουμε (και δεν θα φέρω προσωπικά παραδείγματα, για τους γνωστούς λόγους - γιατί δεν μπορούμε να βασιστούμε σε περιπτωσιολογία για να γενικεύσουμε).


----------



## SBE (Oct 25, 2013)

Το ζήτημα είναι Μελ ότι πολλές φορές οι στόχοι είναι αόριστοι. 
Η μόνη ψυχοθεραπεία που ξέρω που έχει στόχους συγκεκριμένους και καθορισμένους από την αρχή είναι η γνωσιακή- συμπεριφ... (γαμώτο, σιδηρόδρομος) μπλα μπλα και το γκεστάλτ και ίσως και μερικές άλλες. Αν ξεκινήσεις την αναζήτηση του παρελθόντος κλπ κλπ μπορεί να σου πάρει και δέκα χρόνια μέχρι να βρεις άκρη. Πού να θυμάσαι στο τέλος τι έγινε στην αρχή.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 25, 2013)

Μα είναι άλλο πράγμα η ψυχανάλυση, που χρειάζεται πολλά χρόνια, και άλλο η ψυχοθεραπεία, η οποία έχει διάφορες σχολές και όπου πράγματι πρέπει να υπάρχει ένας στόχος («θέλω να πάψω να φοβάμαι τις κατσαρίδες»*) και συνήθως σε αυτήν καταφεύγει κάποιος με ένα συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα που του προκαλεί δυσλειτουργία.


Πρόσφατα διάβασα κι αυτό περί κατάθλιψης, π.χ., και μου έκανε μεγάλη εντύπωση, κυρίως επειδή με έκανε να σκεφτώ ότι αυτά τα «έλα μωρέ, όλα καλά θα πάνε» και τα «βγες απ' το σπίτι και θα νιώσεις καλύτερα» που έχω πει κατά καιρούς σε φίλους ήταν εκτός τόπου και χρόνου 


____________
*Wishful thinking


----------



## SBE (Oct 25, 2013)

Η Μελ ανέφερε και τα δυο εξίσου. 
Επίσης, με τις κατσαρίδες βοηθάει και η ψυχανάλυση και οι ψυχοθεραπείες. 
Τώρα, σχετικά με την κατάθλιψη, στην Ελλάδα έχω δει άπειρες περιπτώσεις και κανένας δεν ζητάει βοήθεια. 
Τα αντικαταθλιπτικά δε τα θεωρούνε μεγάλο πρόβλημα, δεν ξέρω γιατί. 
Το χειρότερο είναι ότι και μορφωμένοι άνθρωποι, με σπουδές, με εμπειρίες από εξωτερικό κλπ δεν διστάζουν να ειρωνευτούν όποιον παραδεχτεί ότι ζήτησε βοήθεια.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 26, 2013)

Και η ψυχανάλυση έχει ένα στόχο, το να "γίνεις καλά", οσοδήποτε αόριστο κι αν ακούγεται.
Τη εξαιρέσει όσων πάνε για ψυχανάλυση από μόδα ή επειδή τους περισσεύουν φράγκα (φαινόμενο που στην Ελλάδα δεν ανθεί ιδιαίτερα, όχι ακόμη τουλάχιστον) ο κόσμος καταλήγει στο ντιβάνι επειδή "δεν είναι καλά", έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα, και συνήθως αυτό το πρόβλημα μπορεί να εντοπιστεί και να περιγραφεί, άρα και να αξιολογηθεί το κατά πόσο λύθηκε.

Και εν πάσει περιπτώσει θεωρώ υποτιμητικό και προσβλητικό να μου λες να πληρώσω έρθω δεν έρθω - ωραία φίλε, τότε κι εσύ να μου το δώσεις, αφού το πλήρωσα, δηλαδή να αντικαταστήσεις τα χαμένα ραντεβού κάποια άλλη στιγμή, ή να βρεις κάποια άλλη λύση τέλος πάντων που να μας εξισώνει και να μην έχει εσένα το βάθρο του "υπεύθυνου που δεσμεύεται και κατευθύνει τη θεραπεία" και εμένα στο εδώλιο του "ανεύθυνου που μάλλον προσπαθεί υποσυνείδητα να την κοπανήσει". Διότι στο κάτω κάτω εγώ σε πληρώνω, και αδρά μάλιστα. Δε λέω να σου κάνω κουμάντο στη θεραπεία, αλλά να μην κάνεις ούτε εσύ κουμάντο σε μένα, να υπάρχει ισοτιμία.


Palavra said:


> Πρόσφατα διάβασα κι αυτό περί κατάθλιψης, π.χ., και μου έκανε μεγάλη εντύπωση, κυρίως επειδή με έκανε να σκεφτώ ότι αυτά τα «έλα μωρέ, όλα καλά θα πάνε» και τα «βγες απ' το σπίτι και θα νιώσεις καλύτερα» που έχω πει κατά καιρούς σε φίλους ήταν εκτός τόπου και χρόνου


Ίσως και να μην ήταν - ποτέ δεν είναι αργά για να τους ρωτήσεις. Εξάλλου οι άνθρωποι που πάσχουν από κατάθλιψη ενδέχεται να δείχνουν κατανόηση στην έλλειψη κατανόησης των άλλων και να αναγνωρίζουν τις καλές προθέσεις τους, παρόλα αυτά. Αυτό δε σημαίνει βέβαια ότι μπορούμε να συνεχίσουμε να δείχνουμε έλλειψη κατανόησης, αλλά ίσως δεν είναι τόσο τραγικό όσο νομίζεις.

Για μένα ας πούμε το να μου λένε να κάνω μια προσπάθεια να βγω από την κατάθλιψη είναι κάπως σα να μου λέει κάποιος να έχω πίστη γιατί ο θεός θα με βοηθήσει: ξέρω ότι το λέει με καλή πρόθεση, με βάση τα δεδομένα του, και εκτιμώ την πρόθεση, ασχέτως πρακτικού αποτελέσματος. Βέβαια η τόση διάσταση κοσμοαντίληψης δεν ευνοεί την ανάπτυξη μεγαλύτερης οικειότητας, τουλάχιστον όμως υπάρχει μια στοιχειώδης ανθρώπινη επαφή.


----------



## Irini (Oct 26, 2013)

Δικηγόρος του διαβόλου εδώ, αν και ποτέ δεν χρέωσα για ιδιαίτερο (όταν έκανα) που έχασε ο μαθητής, αλλά έχει μια λογική. Κλείνεις ραντεβού σημαίνει πως αυτός που σου προσφέρει την υπηρεσία, κλείνει τον χρόνο του. Θα μπορούσε να κλείσει άλλο ραντεβού την συγκεκριμένη ώρα. Ή να κανονίσει να παίξει τα μέντα μέντα ξέρω 'γω;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 26, 2013)

Βεβαίως και έχει λογική. Ο άντρας μου που κάνει ιδιαίτερα χρεώνει και αυτά που χάνεις, αλλά *τα αντικαθιστά οπωσδήποτε*, κάποια άλλη μέρα και ώρα. Η λογική αυτού του πράγματος είναι ότι ο επαγγελματίας όπως λες δεσμεύει το χρόνο του και άρα ο πελάτης που τον δέσμευσε οφείλει να τον πληρώσει. Κάτι αντίστοιχο κάνουν σε κάποιες σχολές χορού: πληρώνεις ας πούμε για 20 ώρες μαθημάτων, χωρίς στάνταρ ωράριο. Σε κάθε μάθημα κλείνεις ραντεβού για το επόμενο και συνεχίζεις ώσπου να συμπληρωθούν 20 ώρες. Αν θελήσεις να ακυρώσεις κλεισμένο ραντεβού, πρέπει να το κάνεις τουλάχιστον 24 ώρες νωρίτερα, διαφορετικά χάνεις τα χρήματα. Έτσι περιορίζεται η κοπάνα και εξασφαλίζεται η δέσμευση.

Αλλά η λογική των ψυχοsomething δεν νομίζω πως είναι αυτή, γιατί δεν αντιπροτείνουν κάτι, σου λένε μόνο αν το χάσεις έχασες. Επιπλέον, το σύστημα "πληρώνεις το χρόνο που δεσμεύεις" καλώς ή κακώς δεν εφαρμόζεται και πολύ στην Ελλάδα, αν πχ. κλείσω ραντεβού σε οποιονδήποτε γιατρό, ακόμη και πανάκριβο μεγαλογιατρό, και ακυρώσω ή απλώς δεν πατήσω, δε μου λέει κανείς να πληρώσω το ραντεβού, κλείνω άλλο κάποια άλλη στιγμή. Το ίδιο ισχύει σε πολλά επαγγέλματα, σε ινστιτούτα αισθητικής ας πούμε, αλλά και στα ιδιαίτερα που ανέφερες - καλώς ή κακώς. Γιατί ειδικά οι ψυχοθεραπευτές την έχουν δει έτσι;

ΕΔΙΤ: Στην περίπτωση του group therapy κάπου το καταλαβαίνω, γιατί δεν μπορείς να κλείσεις άλλη ώρα για όλη την ομάδα - είναι ας πούμε σαν το φροντιστήριο, που προπληρώνεις τα ομαδικά μαθήματα, και αν μια μέρα δεν πας, το χάνεις (αλλά είναι και σαφώς πιο οικονομικά από τα ιδιαίτερα). Στις ατομικές συνεδρίες θα περίμενα μεγαλύτερη ευελιξία, χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει χάσιμο των ορίων (ακυρώσεις κατά συρροή και κατ' εξακολούθηση). Σίγουρα κάποια φόρμουλα μπορεί να βρεθεί, αν υπάρχει πρόθεση (π.χ. η πρώτη ακύρωση αντικαθίσταται, η δεύτερη όχι, ή να γίνονται δεκτές μόνο ακυρώσεις που κάνεις Χ μέρες νωρίτερα, ή ή ή).

Τέσπα νομίζω ότι παρα-ασχολήθηκα με αυτό και είναι αρκετά εκτός θέματος, οπότε μάλλον θα το αφήσω εδώ το θέμα. Προφανώς όποιος θέλει το συνεχίζει.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 30, 2013)

Δεν αναφέρεται στο αρχικό διάγραμμα το θέμα, αλλά παραθέτω την παρακάτω εισήγηση διότι τη βρίσκω εξόχως αξιόλογη· αφορά την ψευδονευροεπιστήμη:


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 30, 2013)

Ξέρω από φίλο ψυχίατρο, Μελάνη, ότι αυτό εφαρμόζεται όχι για τον χρόνο τον χαμένο ούτε τόσο για την τσέπη του ψυχοθεραπευτή (αν και εκεί πάνε τα χρήματα) αλλά γιατί πολλοί ασθενείς με πρόβλημα αναβάλλουν ή αποφεύγουν συνειδητά τη συνάντηση εξαιτίας κάποιου φόβου, που είναι μέρος του προβλήματός τους. Έτσι, η αρχική ιδέα ήταν να βρουν οι ψυχοθεραπευτές τον μόνο τρόπο που πονάει για να τους κάνουν να έρχονται στις συνεδρίες με σκοπό να τους θεραπεύσουν. 

Τώρα στην πράξη πού κατέληξε, είναι άλλο θέμα.


----------

